# Work available s/w wisconsin and north/west wisconsin



## Team_Arctic (Feb 24, 2008)

Work location available
Work is a per request with 24hrs to respond Paid based on inches I got contacted to do a bunch of the areas. I picked the area near my base. This is whats left. If you have any intrest let me know and Ill give you the contact info for the contract holder. I dont want to get into the middle.
I figured Id throw it out to the guys on here if anyone wanted it. pm if you want more info

Bangor, WI
Black River Falls
Sparta
Pittsville
Eleva
Humbird
Merrillan
Neeillsville
Mindoro
Lacross
Granton
Onalaska
osseo
Readstown
Gays Mills
Warrens
West Salem
Viroqua
Westby
Arcadia
Fennimore
Boscobel
Greenwood
Rib Lake
Ferryville


----------



## scholze (Dec 20, 2012)

*would like info on some of these contracts*

interested in mindoro, westsalem, black river falls, bangor, sparta. located in melrose wi so im within 15 miles of most of these cities.


----------

